# 5hp tecumseh wont start



## bw1 (May 25, 2010)

Hello all. 
I found an older mtd with a tecumseh on it. Engine number is tvs120 63622f 9er0073 b.

I soaked the carb in chem dip a few hours and rebuilt it with a new carb kit. Compression seems OK as it blows my thumb off the spark plug hole. I put in new plug properly gapped. Gas tank and fuel line drained, cleaned and reinstalled. Removed flywheel and key is as new. Cleaned flywheel magnets of all rust. Now a good strong blue spark.

Ok now this it where it gets a little weird. Yesterday it started on second pull both when work done and when engine was hot. Problem was I hooked up linkage wrong and she was running a max rpm for I would say 15 seconds at most. Today I discovered my error and corrected linkage goof. Now it will not start. Removed the bowl nut and plenty of gas. New pump primer seems to be working well as it started right up yesterday. Checked spark plug and she is a little wet but not soaked. Gas directly into hole does not produce starting. Timing is set correctly with business card. As I said strong blue spark.

what the sam heck is going on here. Rebuilt many a dead lawnmower in my time and have never had anything like this happen. No apparent vacuum leaks. Im getting way way up there in years so maybe I am missing something. Any body have any idea?

thanks all

brad


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Is the air filter bracket in place, on some the outer screw hole goes into the primer circuit and if not in place will mess up the air flow, also make sure all the tiny holes in the bowl nut are clean, especially the one at the top by the threads. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## bw1 (May 25, 2010)

geogrubb said:


> Is the air filter bracket in place, on some the outer screw hole goes into the primer circuit and if not in place will mess up the air flow, also make sure all the tiny holes in the bowl nut are clean, especially the one at the top by the threads. Have a good one. Geo


Air filter bracket is the long skinny type that sits or is part of the top plastic cover. Seems tight but I will recheck. Perhaps it has a gap I did not see. Bowl nut is unlike any I have ever seen. Two larger holes near the nut portion itself and no other holes. Not even one down inside. Strange beast. Anyway pulling the bowl nut and cleaning again is a quick job so I will give that a try. Thanks for the reply Geo.

I will get to it today and post success or failure.

regards,

brad


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Double check the linkages and make sure the throttle is open when trying to start. If throttle plate is not open then the engine will not try to start, no matter how much you prime it.


----------

